# 1965 GTO restoration gone wrong



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's a link to some of the resto photos from my project.
1965 GTO Restoration Gone Wrong Photos by tripower65 | Photobucket

Hopefully this works right....:nonod:

I wanted to post an individual photo of the car before it was taken apart, not sure how to insert the photo.... help?










33 years ago..... I still remember it like it was 33 years ago.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Whats wrong with the resto?
The car looks good so far...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

TIGERGOLD65 said:


> Here's a link to some of the resto photos from my project.
> 
> I wanted to post an individual photo of the car before it was taken apart, not sure how to insert the photo.... help?


Right click on the image, select properties, copy the url and past in the post with [ I m g ] and the beginning of the url and [ / I m g ] at the end. (without spaces)

[ img ]http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f333/tripower65/1965%20GTO%20restoration%20gone%20wrong/Scan_Pic0224_zpsd644bf69.jpg[ / img ]

Remove the spaces in the tags and you will post the picture,


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Randy, I'll give that a try. @reddirt road.... installation of the quarter panel is a mess, partly because of the way he cut it apart to install it, and partly because it was done while the body was on the whirly-gig instead of the frame. Cut the quarter off at the sail panel where the vinyl top trim goes, and the way he put the new one on, there was a "ledge" at the bottom of the sail panel, and the quarter sticks out beyond the door, with the rubber bumpers in place. The gap between the outer fender and inner panel is too wide to get the window sweep to engage the glass. It has to do with the way he split the outer half of the wheel tub. Then, they screwed up the new vinyl top, went ahead and trimmed it and installed the new drip rail mouldings (even after I told them the top was screwed up), tore it back off, and trashed a brand new set of drip rail mouldings. It just goes on from there.....


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Simpler times back then... there were not many options for socks. You could get those or go without!  Matt


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Tigergold65, Are you trying for a 100 pts concours level restoration or a nice driver restro?

I like the Tiger gold paint!


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

No, I wasn't trying to build a trailer queen. I did, however, want the car done right, not just cobbled together. The rear deck had been cut for speakers once upon a time, and I located a "virgin" panel from a '65 LeMans in a salvage yard, and we replaced that also. My intention was to drive the car, sometimes the way it was built to be driven.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

You should be able to adjust the door outboard to align with the quarter panel.
As far as the quarter window goes, why can't the glass be adjusted to move the glass outboard to contact the weatherstrip?
The windows are adjustable for up/down, fore/aft and in/out location.

Obviously, I don't have my hands on the car but those issues don't look insurmountable in the photos...

Has your body shop given up?


----------



## TIGERGOLD65 (Feb 25, 2009)

Its a little worse off than it appears in the photos. And yes, not only gave up but wrote me off for $20K in a bankruptcy.
Because of the way the quarter was installed on the car, there are alignment issues with the door and the deck lid. When the body tub was set back on the frame (all new hardware) and snugged up, the quarter that was replaced buckled, or "puckered", right at the apex of the wheel opening. The shop tried to smooth this out with Duraglas or Bondo or something. It shows up thru the paint.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Time to bite the bullet and get a good metal man to fix it and move on. There are guys on this very forum who could fix that car properly. It's worth it, and you need to do it. The car is of no value to anyone in its current state.


----------

